
Dvxk: A Vulkan-Based D3D11 Implementation for Linux with Wine - spystath
https://github.com/doitsujin/dxvk
======
ysleepy
I wonder if this is useful on Windows too.

The driver complexity could be reduced significantly and the quirks for games
could be implemented in an industry shared dx2vulkan layer.

Especially as newer games migrate to vulkan, the remaining DX games will run
fine on the then much better hardware, compensating the possible overhead.

~~~
pjmlp
If you want to use Vulkan on Windows 10 UWP apps, yes it might be useful.

Vulkan is only supported in desktop mode using the same ICD driver mechanism
used by OpenGL drivers, which is not currently supported in UWP sandbox model.

~~~
brann0
Fortunately, most of us aren't interested in UWP bloat and just want to build
good old desktop applications.

~~~
pjmlp
Win32 is going the way of Carbon even if it takes a couple of years more, like
it or not.

Desktop bridge is just a migration tool to migrate Win32 into the store, and
help developers slowly migrate parts of the apps into UWP ones.

The majority of new APIs are UWP only, with userspace drivers, DirectX 12,
ReFS being the notable exceptions.

Of course you can always switch to GNU/Linux for Vulkan games.

~~~
flohofwoe
The question is whether Windows will die sooner than UWP will be fixed to
become an acceptable replacement for Win32. The main reason why Windows is
still relevant (even despite Microsoft's desperate attempts to kill it) is
Steam games and some legacy software that hasn't been ported to Electron yet.
Forcing new apps to use UWP in its current broken state can only accelerate
the death of desktop Windows.

~~~
littlestymaar
> some legacy software that hasn't been ported to Electron yet.

«Let's port Photoshop to electron» not

~~~
jhasse
I also doubt that it'll be ported to UWP any time soon.

~~~
pjmlp
Adobe is already adopting UWP, with Adobe XD being the first product for the
store.

[http://www.adobe.com/products/xd.html](http://www.adobe.com/products/xd.html)

------
rhn_mk1
Typo: the name is dxvk, not d _VX_ k.

------
shmerl
Pretty good progress. It's aimed as a drop in replacement for Wine's D3D11
over OpenGL implementation.

Meanwhile Wine developers are working on vkd3d for D3D12 → Vulkan translation:
[https://source.winehq.org/git/vkd3d.git/](https://source.winehq.org/git/vkd3d.git/)

------
tux1968
It really sucks that Dvxk has to warn against the dangers of using it for
online gaming:

"Manipulation of Direct3D libraries in multi-player games may be considered
cheating and can get your account banned. This may also apply to single-player
games with an embedded or dedicated multiplayer portion. Use at your own
risk."

~~~
chrisseaton
Ah yes! You could make it draw walls as semi-transparent to see opponents
through them!

~~~
flohofwoe
The problem is not only hooking into the rendering, DLL injection can be used
to take over the entire process and basically do whatever you want in a game
client.

------
jhasse
Are there any performance comparisons vs. Wine's DX11-over-OpenGL? Also: Has
anyone tried running Overwatch with it yet?

